# Help with Identifying Plastisol Heat Transfer



## drlittles07 (May 10, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the heat press world, but my wife came home with a heat press garment from a Volleyball Tournament that had such a very soft hand. Can someone tell me what kind of transfer paper is seen with the designs printed in the attached picture? Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Carlson (May 11, 2018)

It looks like a Printable White PU Vynil


----------



## KENNYLI1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

It might be the screen printed plastisol transfer


----------

